# R.I.P granny lamp...



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

She's served me well, but alas in the latest round of tool upgrades she finally is being retired. Oh the late nights you have helped me out, serving as both an icebreaker & faithful servant. 

But these times, they are a changing. Like the lightbulbs you short out so frequently.

The temptress of 2500 lumens, coupled with a pocket heaving with cash begging to separate itself from my pockets was too much. I caved. 











Forgive me, for I have sinned. I bathed in the heavenly glory of 2500 lumens of ultrabright light. With my back turned, looking like the rockstar I forever long to be, I could not return to your arms a tainted man.

You will be missed and never forgotten, granny lamp. Here's to the jank objects (radios, lamps, styrofoam fountain drink cups a.k.a paint cups) of the past!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How much did it set you back? 

I have a thing for buying lighting. My wife seems to think its a problem, I think she is being silly you can paint unless you can see I tell her. 

New one from last week, really like it so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Still looking for the perfect halogen substitute.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

it was around $100. I was at depot, my buddy mentioned something about lightbulbs & it reminded me I needed to get a new halogen.

That when I saw that beast. The fold out flaps sold me (plus its l.e.d)

When I got home & plugged it in, i stood behind it and fired it up. There is a 2 second delay (i did not know that) so i leaned over like a retard and looked down the barrel of the gun so to speak. Right as I did , it lit up and freaking blinded me...lol

No heat at all. And its a very crisp bright white. Halogens seem yellowish to me.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Still looking for the perfect halogen substitute.











Halogens are too bright to see. They break to easey. Bulky and pricey. This is the best light IMO. Takes a regular bulb and lights up a space just fine. If I'm driftweed I'm clamping two of these onto my shopping cart and I'm better off than with anything else.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> Halogens are too bright to see. They break to easey. Bulky and pricey. This is the best light IMO. Takes a regular bulb and lights up a space just fine. If I'm driftweed I'm clamping two of these onto my shopping cart and I'm better off than with anything else.



That's what I use, except I like to take the metal cone off and use 2-300 watt bulbs. 
I can't stand working with halogens, too hot and glare can be a problem
With the little clip lights, you can clip them on a can light or fan blade and have the light coming from the top if the room.. Less glare


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Still chuckling about the shopping carts....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, but aren't regular bulbs above 40 watts banned now?

I am so glad temp lighting in NC is going to have to be fluorescent bulbs <sarcasm>


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Yeah, but aren't regular bulbs above 40 watts banned now?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been seeing these used a lot the last couple years by the G.C. 'S. I don't know what Kimda bulb they got but they do if come unplugged take a couple minutes to come back on again. In this business a couple minutes is a long time. I think.
they do take some abuse though. They're called bobble lights.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's what I use, except I like to take the metal cone off and use 2-300 watt bulbs. I can't stand working with halogens, too hot and glare can be a problem With the little clip lights, you can clip them on a can light or fan blade and have the light coming from the top if the room.. Less glare


Hmmm. Take the cone off? So obviousness I never thought it. Yeh. We'll chop it and make it better.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

It was my understanding that the ban was for 40-100W incandescents.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oden said:


> View attachment 21029
> 
> 
> I've been seeing these used a lot the last couple years by the G.C. 'S. I don't know what Kimda bulb they got but they do if come unplugged take a couple minutes to come back on again. In this business a couple minutes is a long time. I think.
> they do take some abuse though. They're called bobble lights.


There are three versions of the wobble light. A metal halide, a fluorescent, and an halogen.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So the days of the 3oo waat bulb are out dated?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> So the days of the 3oo waat bulb are out dated?


I don't think so. I think they qualify as industrial or commercial lighting and aren't affected. Kind of like industrial coatings and VOC regs.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to know. But, those will wreak havoc on NC can lights anyway, too hot. We had some flood lights on the last NC job, but light was not evenly diffused enough. 

At least fluorescents are getting cheaper. Light will be awful for checking colors though.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Good to know. But, those will wreak havoc on NC can lights anyway, too hot. We had some flood lights on the last NC job, but light was not evenly diffused enough.
> 
> At least fluorescents are getting cheaper. Light will be awful for checking colors though.


For the new shop, we went with T8 fluorescents with a CRI of 98. What a difference for color matching. At almost 10$/lamp for 21 4-lamp fixtures, what a difference in price as well!


----------

